#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hoe een meisje een nare vergiising maakt.

## samir 1977

Dit is een verhaal heb ik weer verzonnen en gaat over een meisje wat op de kermis de mist ingaat.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies ging met haar vader en vriendje naar de kermis. Ze liepen langs een stand waar ze annalies vertelden nooit aan mocht komen. Want die nam meisjes zo over. Het was een schiet gebeuren. Waar ze geld over kleding of haar lichaam moest inzetten. Annalies gruwde ze zag net dat iemand haar nickelson jas afstond. En knoopte haar rooie bontjas nog eens goed dicht. Ze zal er niet tegen kunnen en later de jas afstaan.

----------


## samir 1977

Want ze zijn bang dat ie annalies gevangen gaat nemen en dat ze nergens vindbaar is. Annalies draagt altijd veel bont voor die stand interessant. Als ze doorlopen wordt Annalies gefotografeerd ze willen die bontjas en muts hebben en dat meisje hebben en als ze de foto's nog grondiger bekijken willen ze annalies.

----------


## samir 1977

Op een moment loopt Annalies alleen op de kermis en ziet die attractie staan. Ze is bang dat ze een gevangene van die man word dus loopt ze door. Wat ze niet weet is dat haar bontrand van haar jas voorzien wordt van een chip. Zo kunnen ze Annalies de hele dag traceren en als nog meenemen naar deze attractie om haar lichaam te vergokken.Het was nu wachten waarneer Annalies ging gokken. Haar jas zou vergokken. Dat staat vast.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan komt Annalies naar de attractie en legt haar winterjas op de toonbank. Wat krijg ik hier voor terug. De man bekijkt de jas en sjaal. En test het bont. Het is echt bont en geeft haar de muntjes. Ze vergokt haar sjaal en jas. Deze is ze kwijt. Hierna wil ze haar laarzen vergokken maar de man zegt dat annalies maar eens mee moet naar kantoor. Ze moet in dat kantoor voor de camera staan.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan loopt ze met de eigenaar van de tent naar zijn kantoor. Hij heeft een touw haar linker arm gebonden. Ga daar maar zitten voor de cam ga ik je zo keuren. En haalt het strikje uit je haar. Annalies had een staart in. Hoe oud ben je? Annalies antwoord 13 meneer. Doe je hoofd iets naar voren en hij kamt het haar. Wauw mooi vol bos haar. Het is een bruin vol bos haar. Dan haalt ie de bovenlip omhoog om de bovenkaak van Annalies te bekijken. Geen gaatjes en mooi gebit. Jouw wil ik hebben. Mond wijd open en tong uitsteken. Een bange Annalies doet doet braaf en hij doet handschoetjes aan en voelt in de mond. Hierna gaat hij via de nek naar de borsten. Mooi vol en voelt haar tussen de benen. Doe je wollen trui uit en je laarzen. Annalies doet gewillig wat haar gevraagd word en wordt weer betast/ Je mag 5 keer schieten. Mis je dan ben ik baas over je. Hij maakt foto;s van haar voor zij en achterkant. Dan als Annalies klaar en loopt ze mee naar de tent. Gerlof zou een half uurtje later betast worden. En ook hij zal gevangen worden genomen. Dan gaat Annalies schieten. Ze mist 4 keer. Dan moet ze een leren riempje om haar nek plaatsen met een ringetje. De zit een snoer aan. Ze vertellen als je mist ben je een mijn eigendom. Ze ringt en schiet mis. De man commandeerde annalies Ga op je knien zitten en je handen op je rug. Ze doet het braaf en hij plaats een blinddoek voor en handboeien om. Lopen jij. In de bontkraag van Gerlof zit ook een chip, ze willen hem ook. Ze kunnen annalies nergens vinden. Dan zien ze haar rode jas hangen.

----------


## samir 1977

Hij doet annalies een skibril voor en trekt haar aan de lange haren. Mee jij je bent nu van mij. Annalies heeft veel pijn. Hij loopt zijn kantoor binnen en gooit annalies in een kleine kooi. Straks ga ik je keuren en merken. Gerlof vergeet in het kantoor te kijken want daar zit zijn zusje in een kooi. Gerlof wil die rode jas bekijken en ziet in de linker zak dat er een briefje van Annalies in zit. Hij wil zijn jas inzetten. Maar de man achter de tafel wil dat ie zijn lichaam inzet. Na nadenken vindt Gerlof dat goed en met een hand op de rug gaat ie mee naar dat kantoor. En gaat ie ook tegen de witte muur staan. Hij doet zijn broek en boxer naar beneden om hem te laten keuren. Er gaan een paar handen over zijn lichaam. En een kam door zijn haren. Je mag 10 keer schieten. Na 9 keer komt de man naar hem toe. En boeit zijn linker hand en doet hem een riempje om zijn hals. Er zit een koord Zo Gerlof kun je straks niet ontsnappen. Hij legt de skibril en handboeien klaar. Gerlof legt aan en mist. Door de knien jij slaaf. Gerlof laat zich ook gewillig blinddoeken en vastbinden. Vanaf nu ben je van mij. Hij wordt opgesloten een kooi naast zijn zusje. Jullie heb ik nu beide en zullen veel geld opbrengen.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan na uren moeten ze getoond worden. Hierbij komen annalies en Gerlof elkaar tegen. Annalies krijgt handboeien om. Haar mooie rooie jas aan en ze loopt mee. Het bont wat op haar jas zit waait in de wind. Mooie jonge meisje is gepakt en nu van ons. Ze loopt braaf op het podium. Haar vriendinnen zien Annalies maar doen niks. Dit meisje is nu een slavin en vergokte haar lichaam. Ze knepen haar in de borsten. Dit deed verschrikkelijk veel pijn.

----------


## samir 1977

Ze zijn zeer te vrede met de buit. Die bestaan uit Gerlof en Annalies. Ze dragen beide hand en voetboeien en worden in een wagen gevangen gehouden. Hun ouders konden niks anders dan afstand doen van hun ouderschap. Annalies en Gerlof zijn nu slaven.

----------

